# Algae under Silicone



## Stevo Aquatic (Apr 13, 2016)

I am having problem with algae where the algae keeps getting under the silicone. After thoroughly cleaning the glass and silicone, it comes back a few weeks later but always under the silicone first. My worry is that it is getting really close to the other glass and therefore I am afraid the tank will lose its integrity and begin to leak. Is there something I can do to stop this growth under the silicone??


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the only option is clean it, dry it and add silicon. Let it dry and refill, but even this is no garanty...


----------



## Stevo Aquatic (Apr 13, 2016)

So if that does not work I would have to scrap the tank and purchase a new one?


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

There's nothing you can do to stop the algae creeping, other than resealing the tank. 

Personally I wouldnt worry about it unless it started to leak. You may get years and years out of it yet. If it aint broke...


----------



## Stevo Aquatic (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Burr740 that takes a load off my shoulder...


----------

